

Unable to Delete Motorola Account - phillc73
http://pastebin.com/7DVUdjEV

======
jambii
...so did you read the privacy policy?

~~~
phillc73
Yes, and it says in part:

"You also have the right to access (review, correct or delete) your personal
information by contacting Motorola."

Well, I contacted Support to delete my personal information, but apparently
there was no option to do that.

